# Day Pack - Winter



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

While I'm sure everyone has their own way of doing things, I wanted to share the Winter version of my Daypack. Maybe it can give someone some good ideas. This is on my back every day for at least 5 miles, and goes with me in whatever vehicle I travel in during the frozen months here in northern Wisconsin.
This loadout is designed primarily to keep myself and my SO safe in case we are ever trapped, stranded, stuck, or snowed-in during our winter outings. Whether its our daily walk in the country, or snowshoeing state trails, or even traveling to visit relatives, this pack is with me.









The pack itself is a Mil-Tec 30 liter Molle Daypack. I picked this particular one because it has enough space for me and the modular Molle enables me to strap my snowshoes and poles to it easily.









In it I have the following:

Custom Personal First Aid kit.
Ace bandage w/clips
Flashlight w/extra batteries
Head light w/extra batteries
Bottle w/Cotton Ball tinder
Duct tape w/small pencil
Roll of dog poop bags
Extra knife and Multitool (have each in EDC as well)
Watch cap and Extra Gloves
Shemagh scarf and Bandana
Extra socks - 1pair UA, 1 wool pair.
Hand chain saw
Paracord 
2 Emergency candles
2 plastic ponchos
1 mylar blanket
1 mylar sleeping bag
1 mylar emerg. tent (prestrung)
Compass and Maps
Snow Pants
Polypro underwear top & bottom
1/2 roll TP
BIC lighters
Coffee filters
Harmony house dehydrated asst.*
Ramen, tea, coffee, cocoa
6 Granola bars.
Candy and suckers









(Strapped to outside)
Swiss style kit stove w/ 1L canteen
(Runs on twigs/sticks/trash)
Extra 750ml alum. canteen 
-or- 40oz Thermos
Snowshoes and poles (when needed)

EDC in my pockets/on belt is:
Multitool/flashlight/fire steel
Altoids tin kit 
Folding knife
Field sharpener
Paracord belt and 'wallet chain'
Bic lighter









Now, before anyone calls me out for having all Bear Gryllz stuff, there are two reasons for this: One, they are made by Gerber, who I trust wholeheartedly for my knife/tool needs, and Two, they are all made with orange handles and accents, which makes them easier to see (so they do not get lost in the woods/snow).

* I carry several pouches of Harmony House dried ingredients to make soups with, they are light, long lasting, and delicious! *

The stove and canteen/thermos holders are made from paracord and can be re-used as well.

This loadout comes in at a modest 17.4 lbs. without snowshoes or
23.4 lbs. with snowshoes and poles.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

ARgh Bear gryls stuff grrrrrr. Sorry I have a thing about anything BG related in fact last week I was emailing Gerber asking if any of the items that they don't already offer without the BG would ever be offered without since I refuse to buy ANYTHING related to that imbecile. 

Otherwise I think you have a great idea. I usually pack up the car or I should say remove and repack the car in the fall to make sure everything needed is stil there and still in serviceable shape. The GHB is there in a large fanny pack system then the winter supplies are additional. As is a large FAK and the hodge podge of tools and vehicle repair stuff.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you for sharing....


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

Haha while I do not endorse Bear Gryllz as a survival 'expert' (Team Les Stroud all the way), I do endorse the Gerber stuff with his name on it. I use all my Gerber tools often and for everything that I come up against on a daily basis - vehicle repair, lighting the burn barrel, gardening, household tasks, and everything in between.

I have not found anything more handy and complete as the Multitool kit with the flashlight and firesteel. If someone else had a comparable kit then I'm open to those ideas, but after a year or so using this one, I honestly love it. Many, many times I have found myself needing a small light to change a furnace filter or look for something in a closet, and having this has saved me a trip to go find a light. I keep premade vaseline cotton balls by my outdoor fireplace so I can light it with one flick of the firesteel. Works even in the rain.

The only small problem I have had is that the rubber grip on the flashlight is getting a little worn, but otherwise its very durable. I have caught the whole thing on a few corners or door handles and it has held up great, where other nylon holsters would shred.

All in all I personally swear by this stuff because it works for me, but then again, someone will come out with something better so check back in six months, might be something completely different on my hip.

Semper Gumby - Always Flexible


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I like Gerber stuff too. I have several of the multi plier tools, And several knives though nothing of the newer stuff they really don't have a design that piques my intrest. I did buy a updated grip material gaurdian dagger knife recently. I like the looks of some of the BG stuff they had like the aluminum canteen but I can and will find it somewhere else I know it's a weird thing with me but I really dislike BG that much just my silly quirk. I have a swedish type steel on a paracord necklace around my neck and a litle aluminum pill vial with the vaseline cotton swabs. I also have a flat lil keychain led light I like really well on the necklace with other stuff. I always have about three times what a normal person carries in my pockets and stuff. 

So anyway I wasn't knocking the tools or tool selection but more voicing my disgust with the goofy pee drinker.


----------



## mma800 (May 7, 2012)

Great pack!


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

First post. I recently walked from Georgia to Maine along the Appalacian Trail. I mostly slept in the woods and cooked my own meals for 5 1/2 months. My pack was about that size and weighed less than 20 lbs with a quart of water and 4 days of food.

If I wanted to survive I would start with a good sleeping bag, tent and pad. I used a Western Mounteering Highlight bag, Big Agnes Flycreek UL1 tent and Thermarest Neoair Xlite, total weight 3 1/2 lbs. Thru hikers mostly use a couple of 1l Gatorade bottles for water.


----------

